
Why the Apple Card Is a Gorgeous Piece of Garbage - joebasirico
https://www.rethinksecurity.io/post/why-the-apple-card-is-a-gorgeous-piece-of-garbage
======
Nextgrid
Unable to scroll on iOS Safari...

